# Is riding bareback bad for horses backs?



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I recently heard from a friend that riding bareback is bad for their back if done often. Is this just a myth- or is that real? I ride Casey for about 15-45 minutes 1-2 times a week bareback, should I not ride her bareback that often? I am like 15% of her body weight- and she is a small horse, I dont like weigh 50 lbs :lol: 
Thanks!


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

Im going to say no- you are not sitting over any vital organs, some saddles will sit back onto the kidneys. Also riding bareback you don't have any extra added weight of tack (or ill fitting tack). Its just you- and your horse. I don't really see how that could hurt anything.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Just do it. It's lots warmer in the winter. =D


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

a saddle spreads your weight out evenly, but as long as you have good balence and your not crashing around on her back, i dont see an issue. if she hasnt been showing any signs of being tender or sore i wouldnt worry


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I haven't heard of such a thing. I used to ride my first horses bareback every day for years because I didn't have money for a saddle. Although, I don't ride Cinny bareback currently because it seems to hurt his back, but he has had back and hip sensitivity ever since I bought him for some reason, I even have to be very careful what saddle is used on him.

I say, if your horse isn't behaving like it's hurting, and doesn't act sore after, then you aren't hurting it and I doubt there will be any long term effects. Besides, didn't Native American ride bareback most of the time?


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

HA  HA  HA  Heck No....unless the horse has back issues how in the world would you riding bareback be any worse then you riding in a saddle?!?! Just Saying. Your friend is silly!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! And Cinny, I was thinking the exact same thing, Native Americans only rode bareback


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I personally don't think its great for the back. Instead of being distributed across panels, as is done with a saddle, with an area of at least a square foot/ 0.3m squared, a bareback riders weight is basically just resting on your seat bones which is probably less than a quarter of the size. I imagine it like carrying a back pack that weighs maybe 15kg. If you have it in a normal backpack the weight is just spread on your shoulders, you can carry it for a bit but after a while it hurts. If you wear a proper backpack, with padded straps, designed panels with a hipband and such, you can carry it for much longer more comfortably. To me, common sense would dictate that a saddle makes it easier. You have a point with saddle weight though - if you're talking about 15kg difference, I think it starts becoming a factor in working out which is better/worse. I think a light saddle would still be much better though. 

It's not natural for horses to carry people, whether they have saddles or not. But I think correctly fitting saddles distribute the weight better and allow the rider to be more balanced, which is turn makes it easier for the horse. 

A little bareback here and there is fine, but I don't think its a good alternative to riding with a saddle. Each to their own though.


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

AHAHAHA! definatly a myth! I PREFER riding bare-back! And I ride everyday!


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Considering that horses have been ridden since around 4000 B.C. and saddles with trees didn't come into existence until around 200 B. C., I think your limited amount of bareback riding will do no harm to your horse. :wink: (assuming, of course, you aren't riding on an emaciated bag of bones.)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Bareback riding is bad for the horses back...if the rider is an unbalanced, stiff rider. If you have a good fluid seat, then it won't hurt them at all. It's those folks that flop around like ragdolls that are bad for their backs, but they are bad even in saddles :lol:.


----------

